# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Link enquetes!!

## Agnes574

Bij de enquetes staat er een enquete over 'makkelijk/moeilijk in slaap kunnen vallen..
daar staan ondertussen ook al interessante posten in mbt slaap(problemen)!!
 :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10135 Ik slaap minder goed door mijn partner

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=7789 Ik gebruik slaapmedicatie

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4556 ik val makkelijk in slaap

Dat zijn de links naar de enquetes op dit forum mbt slaap... Agnes bedoelt de onderste link  :Smile:

----------

